# Pacer generator change out with a new lv lead



## vwadhams (Feb 9, 2012)

We got denied when we billed a 33229 and 33225, they had a dual pacer and it was upgraded to a bi-vent pacer.  How would you bill? Thank yo for any help!


----------



## jewlz0879 (Feb 10, 2012)

vwadhams said:


> We got denied when we billed a 33229 and 33225, they had a dual pacer and it was upgraded to a bi-vent pacer.  How would you bill? Thank yo for any help!



That's how I billed for a patient having the same thing. I checked CCI edits before doing so, and it does not show 33229/33225 to be bundled. There are some other posts about this and there is concern because it seems the codes we have to work with are not indicative of what we acutally did or can bill for. Frustrating! I'm still waiting to see if the patient I had like yours has been paid or denied.


----------

